# Blood Parrots and Peacocks?



## Ed204 (Dec 23, 2016)

Sorry for creating a new thread, however I would like to ask if Blood Parrots and Peacock cichlids are comptaible. I know that they have Diffrent water parameters but I believe BP's can adjust to Diffrent water parameters as long as it's not too far from their normal ones.

I have another question as well I am planning to stock my aquarium with Peacock Cichlids and I already have 5 Electric Yellow Labs. I want to get Aulnocara Baensch my tank and since the Labs have a similar color will they fight for mates?

Thanks Guys!


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

Question 1--I would not mix them. IMO, the Blood Parrot eats too slow to compete with Peacocks.

Question2-- Aulnocara Baensch==You can only keep one male anyway. More then one male and they will fight, the females are very plan grey. Also the Baensch is one of the most "timid" peacocks around, and they do not color up (if at all) till they are very big.


----------



## Ed204 (Dec 23, 2016)

Hello Tanker 3, Thanks for responding to both of my posts! In question 2 I will only get 1 type of Peacock each including the Baenschi. What I'm trying to say here is that since both my Electric Yellow Labs and The Baenschi have similar color will the Baenschi fight for mates from the yellow lab species or are they Only interested in other peacocks?

Thanks!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

A yellow peacock should be OK with a yellow lab in the right size tank and the right tank mates.


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

It is not just the color that matters. It is the fish shape and color, but if you are only going for one male Baenschi then he should be OK with the Labs.


----------



## MBcichlidlover (12 mo ago)

I’ve had my 2 parrots with my peacocks for some time now in my 125gal. It works for me but it may not work for everyone.


----------



## EricTheRed (Jun 16, 2012)

I keep 3 Blood Parrots in my 125G tank. They compete well with the Peacocks and are doing great.


----------



## EricTheRed (Jun 16, 2012)

Here is my 125G


----------

